# [2011] How Does Florida Club Work?



## Smooth Air (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello,

I own 2 Platinum weeks @ Marriott Ocean Pointe on Florida's Southeast coast.
Can somebody please explain to me how Florida Club works?

We usually use our 2 weeks at Ocean Pointe. However, we have an upcoming December week (Christmas week, 2011) that we may not be able to use or rent so I am wondering if we could use Florida Club.

 I have to decide what to do with this Christmas week in the next few weeks b/c after Oct 22 we will be within 60 days of checkin for that December week. What are our options if we do not use or rent our December week? Florida Club? II?

Smooth Air


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 2, 2011)

Take a look at this nifty document.

Since the use year you are booking with is a 2011 week, you can only use the FC to book a 2011 week. You are running short on time to deposit the week with II and still have good trade power.


----------



## Smooth Air (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks, dioxide.
So...what should I do?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 4, 2011)

I would think II would be your best option if you aren't going to use the week or be able to rent it. I doubt at this point you would be able to reserve a better week through the FC than you already have. Just be sure to deposit before the 60 day mark so you don't end up with a flexchange only deposit.


----------



## Smooth Air (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks, Dioxide!

My Checkin is Dec 22, 2011...so on or before Oct 22 to deposit w/ II?


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 4, 2011)

Perhaps a Grande Vista week 51 or 52 would have better trade value since it is a premium time of year there.?.?

Maybe you should call your VOA and have him/her check availability for any check-in date for week 51 or 52 at MGV. You can even have them check 1BR and studio availability.

You can also split your Florida Club week. ... i.e. week 51 studio at Ocean Pointe and week 52 1BR at Grand Vista (even with different check-in days).

Don't forget that check-in days mean nothing to trading value.


----------



## Mamianka (Oct 7, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Take a look at this nifty document.
> 
> Since the use year you are booking with is a 2011 week, you can only use the FC to book a 2011 week. You are running short on time to deposit the week with II and still have good trade power.



We own an EOY odd at BPT.  We see no reason at all for *us* to go thru Florida Club, ever.  We lock it off and use it in the odd years, and trade it thru II for the evens.  We put in the master suite to trade early this year, and this week - thirteen months ahead - we were sent the confirmation for the 2BR for the 1BR we put in, for 11/2012.  No 6 months deadline, and more than we put in.  Why would I ever want to use Florida Club, when we bought BPT to use, and if we ever want to go to another Florida property, we will trade for visiting it during our non-use year - and get it far earlier.  We even plan on doing this out of our season, and do not care if we pay a little - it is worth it.

Am I missing something?  Would not be the first time . . . 

Mamianka


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 7, 2011)

Mamianka said:


> We own an EOY odd at BPT.  We see no reason at all for *us* to go thru Florida Club, ever.  We lock it off and use it in the odd years, and trade it thru II for the evens.  We put in the master suite to trade early this year, and this week - thirteen months ahead - we were sent the confirmation for the 2BR for the 1BR we put in, for 11/2012.  No 6 months deadline, and more than we put in.  Why would I ever want to use Florida Club, when we bought BPT to use, and if we ever want to go to another Florida property, we will trade for visiting it during our non-use year - and get it far earlier.  We even plan on doing this out of our season, and do not care if we pay a little - it is worth it.
> 
> Am I missing something?  Would not be the first time . . .
> 
> Mamianka



The Florida Club doesn't work for everyone. And now with the DC program and no charge for II exchanges, I think it has for the most part made the Florida Club obsolete. The Florida Club saved the exchange fee in the past. Now enrolled owners don't need that freebie.


----------



## Mamianka (Oct 8, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> The Florida Club doesn't work for everyone. And now with the DC program and no charge for II exchanges, I think it has for the most part made the Florida Club obsolete. The Florida Club saved the exchange fee in the past. Now enrolled owners don't need that freebie.




Thanks - I thought that this was the case, but wanted The Collected Wisdom to validate my opinion, or tell me the error of my ways.

Mamianka


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 8, 2011)

Worked for me. I own a Platinum Legends Edge (non-lock off). I was able to get Week 5 in a studio and Week 6 in a 1 bedroom at BeachPlace Towers. I was charged $80 for the transaction. So these are mine to trade, rent or use! I'm a happy camper. I did this 6 months out. FYI, Ocean Pointe was not available. I am not a DC member.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 8, 2011)

Carolyn said:


> I was charged $80 for the transaction.



The $80 is the lock off fee.


----------



## kjd (Oct 9, 2011)

For me in a few words, it doesn't work.  Dioxide is right.  For some people it doesn't work because of obsolete rules and options that are not attractive.  The six month rule for example.  I wonder how many people would pay into the Florida Club if it were optional?  If it were optional they would have to provide some real benefits.  Right now it's just a revenue stream for Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 9, 2011)

kjd said:


> For me in a few words, it doesn't work.  Dioxide is right.  For some people it doesn't work because of obsolete rules and options that are not attractive.  The six month rule for example.  I wonder how many people would pay into the Florida Club if it were optional?  If it were optional they would have to provide some real benefits.  Right now it's just a revenue stream for Marriott.



Currently the Florida Club is only $4 more expensive than any other non Florida Club property. I don't mind paying that $4 for the option to be there. Some people get a benefit out of it and some do not. I think the FC best benefits those at the non lock off resorts of Legends Edge and Doral and also to an extend of those owners at Grande Vista.

However, trading in to any of the Florida Club properties using a like for like exchange is very easy at most times of the year. So for those enrolled owners, I think II is still a better option than the Florida Club.


----------



## saturn28 (Oct 9, 2011)

*How to Book Florida Club more than 6 months in Advance*

If you own 2 weeks of the same season, you can actually reserve Florida Club weeks 7 months out instead of 6 months. In addition, the weeks you own in the same season don't have to be both in the Florida club. 

There is another little trick I have learned and done. If you reserve a Florida Club week at say Ocean Pointe, then call in latter and give them your reservation number. You can request a change of date to a time further than 7 months out. When you do this don't tell them you previously made a Florida Club reservation. Or, don't tell them you made your reservation at Ocean Pointe using for instance a Legends Edge week and booked it through the Florida Club. As I said earlier, just give them the reservation number and tell them you want to change the date. I have done that a couple of times and was able to change my check-in date to 9 months out instead of the 7 months. I don't know if this will continue to work or if I was just fortunate that the customer service agent didn't notice I had a Florida Club reservation. However, it is worth a try.

I use the Florida club all the time because I choose to rent my weeks at Legends Edge and Grande Vista. By using the Florida club I am able to reserve platinum weeks at either Ocean Pointe or Beach Place Towers to rent. Those resorts have a much higher demand then the weeks I own, so it works for me. In addition, I am able to make a profit. If I did an exchange through II, I wouldn't be able to rent out a week at Beach Place or Ocean Pointe.


----------



## yumdrey (Oct 9, 2011)

saturn28 said:


> If you own 2 weeks of the same season, you can actually reserve Florida Club weeks 7 months out instead of 6 months. In addition, the weeks you own in the same season don't have to be both in the Florida club.
> 
> There is another little trick I have learned and done. If you reserve a Florida Club week at say Ocean Pointe, then call in latter and give them your reservation number. You can request a change of date to a time further than 7 months out. When you do this don't tell them you previously made a Florida Club reservation. Or, don't tell them you made your reservation at Ocean Pointe using for instance a Legends Edge week and booked it through the Florida Club. As I said earlier, just give them the reservation number and tell them you want to change the date. I have done that a couple of times and was able to change my check-in date to 9 months out instead of the 7 months. I don't know if this will continue to work or if I was just fortunate that the customer service agent didn't notice I had a Florida Club reservation. However, it is worth a try.
> 
> I use the Florida club all the time because I choose to rent my weeks at Legends Edge and Grande Vista. By using the Florida club I am able to reserve platinum weeks at either Ocean Pointe or Beach Place Towers to rent. Those resorts have a much higher demand then the weeks I own, so it works for me. In addition, I am able to make a profit. If I did an exchange through II, I wouldn't be able to rent out a week at Beach Place or Ocean Pointe.



Saturn, thanks for the tip!
That's very good to know!!


----------



## ann824 (Oct 9, 2011)

Another perk of the Florida Club according to the reservation guide:

Owners who are not part of the club may change a confirmed reservation by giving notice at least 60 days before check-in date.  CLUB OWNERS HAVE NO RESTRICTION ON TIME FRAME IN WHICH TO CANCEL A CONFIRMED RESERVATION.  However, there is no guarantee another reservation will be available for the same use year.

There is a fee for each confirmed change.


----------



## erm (Oct 12, 2011)

Saturn, thanks for the tip on booking 7 months out.  I didn't know that.  I own a platinum HH week and a platinum plus LE fixed week.  I have used the FC 6 months out to get reservations at Beachplace for 2 years and have been successful in getting a 2 bd March week both times.  I lock off and deposit in II and always get great trades.  This past year I thought about renting both 1 bd and LO, but was scared off by some of the stories I've read about rentals going bad. Maybe I'll be able to book a good week at Ocean Pointe next year and I'll reconsider trying to LO and rent.....though Beachplace should command a rental as high as OP.  I have nothing but good things to say about the Florida Club.  It works great for me.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 12, 2013)

I've read Dioxide's document on the Florida Club and wondering how it may benefit me.  We own a 2 BR lock off at Grande Vista; Gold Season.  I lock it off every year since 2007, deposit it into II and trade for two weeks.  Only once did I not get an upgraded trade, that was in Aruba in July.  Otherwise I always trade up.  We have gone to Grande Vista once and then I exchanged for a bigger unit.  We went to Ocean Pointe once and again, I traded up thru II.

I typically use the 59 day reserve as we never know our schedules, being self employed and no paid vacation!!  So that works for us.  A few times I've requested and got Hawaii (Waiohai) and twice we got the Hyatt Carmel.  

So am I missing something?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 12, 2013)

dmharris said:


> I've read Dioxide's document on the Florida Club and wondering how it may benefit me.  We own a 2 BR lock off at Grande Vista; Gold Season.  I lock it off every year since 2007, deposit it into II and trade for two weeks.  Only once did I not get an upgraded trade, that was in Aruba in July.  Otherwise I always trade up.  We have gone to Grande Vista once and then I exchanged for a bigger unit.  We went to Ocean Pointe once and again, I traded up thru II.
> 
> I typically use the 59 day reserve as we never know our schedules, being self employed and no paid vacation!!  So that works for us.  A few times I've requested and got Hawaii (Waiohai) and twice we got the Hyatt Carmel.
> 
> So am I missing something?



You aren't missing anything. The FC is better utilized for owner occupied or renting out. For example Ocean Pointe and Beach Place rent for a higher amount than Grande Vista while Grande Vista's fees are lower. Also, owner occupied has better unit placement priority than II exchanges. An uptrade exchange into Ocean Pointe for Feb/Mar is never going to happen in a million years, especially a 3BR Ocean Front. But a Grande Vista Platinum Owner might be able to secure an owner reservation with the FC. 

If you are always locking off and exchanging into places that are readily available, it probably holds no benefit.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 12, 2013)

I would agree. If you are exchanging, II is probably better. You lose a lot of trade power by reserving and depositing 6-7 months out. So I think reserving and depositing is better for trading than the Florida Club.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for reassuring my mind.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 27, 2017)

I know I am reviving an old thread.  I am told that the Florida Club now costs $45 more per year in MF for Grand Vista 2BR Platinum week.  This number was given to me this week when we were looking at 2 Grand Vista Platinum weeks, one with and one without.  The difference in resale cost was $500.  Since we are using the week for enrolled points purposes, the cheaper week and $45 less in MF make sense.  I am also thinking ahead that if one day we should resell that week, which week will be easier to sell?  Thanks!  I continue to learn so much from this forum.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 27, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I know I am reviving an old thread.  I am told that the Florida Club now costs $45 more per year in MF for Grand Vista 2BR Platinum week.  This number was given to me this week when we were looking at 2 Grand Vista Platinum weeks, one with and one without.  The difference in resale cost was $500.  Since we are using the week for enrolled points purposes, the cheaper week and $45 less in MF make sense.  I am also thinking ahead that if one day we should resell that week, which week will be easier to sell?  Thanks!  I continue to learn so much from this forum.





As for resale it is my belief that likely more than 75% of the buyers out there know nothing about "The Florida Club" so I don't think it's an issue for resale purposes.

On the other hand, it is a perk, and if used correctly can be very beneficial.   I own at Ocean Pointe.  I wanted a week at Oceana Palms, but because of the Interval International geographic trade restrictions I could not trade from Ocean Pointe to Oceana Palms.

Now, bring in the Florida Club to get to Oceana Palms;  I used the Florida Club to reserve at BeachPlace Tower and then deposited that into Interval International.  Once that was deposited I then requested a trade to Oceana Palms and got my exchange easily.

So, used correctly it is a way to get to the piece of cheese.........





.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 27, 2017)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> As for resale it is my belief that likely more than 75% of the buyers out there know nothing about "The Florida Club" so I don't think it's an issue for resale purposes.
> 
> On the other hand, it is a perk, and if used correctly can be very beneficial.   I own at Ocean Pointe.  I wanted a week at Oceana Palms, but because of the Interval International geographic trade restrictions I could not trade from Ocean Pointe to Oceana Palms.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2017)

I am not sure the difference is $45. You can't really rely on the information that a seller may provide as to how much the MFs are. You need to actually look at the operating budget. All owners at all properties pay an "Owner Services Fee". This fee in 2017 was $41.11. Owners in the Florida Club also pay a "Club Fee" of $4. These two fees are separate on the Operating Budget. However, when they send out the MF bills, they list the two fees combined as one total as "Florida Club Fee" in the amount of $45.11. Grande Vista Owners not in the Florida Club or those at resorts outside of the Club may not even see this fee listed separately on their bill, it is baked in to the "Operating Fee".


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 27, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure the difference is $45. You can't really rely on the information that a seller may provide as to how much the MFs are. You need to actually look at the operating budget. All owners at all properties pay an "Owner Services Fee". This fee in 2017 was $41.11. Owners in the Florida Club also pay a "Club Fee" of $4. These two fees are separate on the Operating Budget. However, when they send out the MF bills, they list the two fees combined as one total as "Florida Club Fee" in the amount of $45.11. Grande Vista Owners not in the Florida Club or those at resorts outside of the Club may not even see this fee listed separately on their bill, it is baked in to the "Operating Fee".


Mmm... The listing was provided by Marriott (the seller), with a difference of $45 in MF/fees between the the 2 weeks - one in the Florida Club and the other not.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 28, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Mmm... The listing was provided by Marriott (the seller), with a difference of $45 in MF/fees between the the 2 weeks - one in the Florida Club and the other not.



Dioxide is right. The "Florida Club Fee" of $45.11 is broken down between the actual Florida Club fee of $4.00 and the Owner Services Fee of $41.11. I am surprised though if non-FC units do not have the line item. If it is buried in the Operating Fee that means it would be a higher Operating Fee vs FC units. I have some non-FC units but I did not have them back when the bills same out so I do not have a bill to compare to the FC units.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 28, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Dioxide is right. The "Florida Club Fee" of $45.11 is broken down between the actual Florida Club fee of $4.00 and the Owner Services Fee of $41.11. I am surprised though if non-FC units do not have the line item. If it is buried in the Operating Fee that means it would be a higher Operating Fee vs FC units. I have some non-FC units but I did not have them back when the bills same out so I do not have a bill to compare to the FC units.


So is the difference in total fees (MF, FC fees, etc. etc.) $45 or $4?  Marriott presented it to me as a difference of $45.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 28, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> So is the difference in total fees (MF, FC fees, etc. etc.) $45 or $4?  Marriott presented it to me as a difference of $45.



I thought it was $4 but now I am thinking it might be the full $45.11. None of my other non-FC properties have this owner services fee in the budget. It appears that this line item is above and beyond for just FC units. All we need is a non-FC GV invoice to be sure but that is what it looks like.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 28, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I thought it was $4 but now I am thinking it might be the full $45.11. None of my other non-FC properties have this owner services fee in the budget. It appears that this line item is above and beyond for just FC units. All we need is a non-FC GV invoice to be sure but that is what it looks like.


We had initially bought the GV with FC, pending paperwork.  When we went back a couple of days ago, there was a GV without a FC but it was just taken by another buyer.  If that buyer rescinds, we have first dibbs on it next week. If so, we will be able to tell what the difference is.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 28, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> We had initially bought the GV with FC, pending paperwork.  When we went back a couple of days ago, there was a GV without a FC but it was just taken by another buyer.  If that buyer rescinds, we have first dibbs on it next week. If so, we will be able to tell what the difference is.



If you don't mind my asking why are you buying a GV unit through Marriott? Are you buying a hybrid package?


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 28, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> If you don't mind my asking why are you buying a GV unit through Marriott? Are you buying a hybrid package?


Yes.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 28, 2017)

I might be the odd man out on this....

I cancelled my first resale contract for MGR because it revealed the unit was not FC.
I specifically wanted FC.
I've used it once to book a spring-break Beachplace studio for my DD--who ended up going somewhere else.  In any case, I deposited it into II and it was a very strong studio trader (oxymoron!)

Just my 2c


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 28, 2017)

taterhed said:


> I might be the odd man out on this....
> 
> I cancelled my first resale contract for MGR because it revealed the unit was not FC.
> I specifically wanted FC.
> ...



I am with you. The FC is great.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 28, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am with you. The FC is great.


I think FC is great for those who live close to or in Florida and can stay at various Fl locations. I don't see us travelling to Fl other than take a cruise off Miami or Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## Renzo (Sep 28, 2017)

If I enroll my legacy week, how would the Florida club be affected? I can trade my platinum GV to OP during February for free. With the points I would need more points to stay to do that. Can someone clarify this? Would I lose that option?


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 28, 2017)

Renzo said:


> If I enroll my legacy week, how would the Florida club be affected? I can trade my platinum GV to OP during February for free. With the points I would need more points to stay to do that. Can someone clarify this? Would I lose that option?


If your week is in FC, and you want to stay in one of the other 4 resorts in the FC, you would not opt for points that year.  Just use it as a regular week, and book something in the FC at 6 months.

I did not get that clarification but just thinking "logically".


----------



## Renzo (Sep 28, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> If your week is in FC, and you want to stay in one of the other 4 resorts in the FC, you would not opt for points that year.  Just use it as a regular week, and book something in the FC at 6 months.
> 
> I did not get that clarification but just thinking "logically".


Got it. Thank you


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I thought it was $4 but now I am thinking it might be the full $45.11. None of my other non-FC properties have this owner services fee in the budget. It appears that this line item is above and beyond for just FC units. All we need is a non-FC GV invoice to be sure but that is what it looks like.


Our Harbour Lake MF bill doesn't have the Owner Services line item. The Operating Budget however has the Owner Services line item under the Expenses section. The Total Net Operating Expenses from the Operating Budget does equal the Operating Fee listed on the MF bill. So our Harbour Lake bill does include the Owner Services fee, it is just buried in the Operating Fee line item.

Our Florida Club Grande Vista week does have the 'Florida Club Fee' line on the MF bill. On the Operating Budget, the Owner Services Fee amount is broken out at the very bottom of the budget along with a separate line item for the "Club Fee'. The Florida Club Fee on the MF bill matches the total of the Club Fee and Owners Services Fee on the budget. Looking at the Total Net Operating Expenses on the Operating Budget, it too matches the Operating Fee line item on the MF bill.

The real question is answered if we can see a MF bill for a non Florida Club unit at Grande Vista and compare it to the MF bill for a FC unit. Does the non FC MF bill have a line item for Owner Services Fee? Or do they bake it in to the Operating Fee. I suspect it is the former since on the Operating Budget, the Owner Services Fee is  broken out. It is always hard to tell if a seller is listing fees right. I have seen MF totals that exclude the amount of property tax. Taxes is an important part of the MF, especially when it is actual listed on the same bill. Given that Grande Vista is a one off in the Florida Club with some units in the club and some not, it is possible that even the listing brokers with Marriott are getting it wrong.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 29, 2017)

After chewing on this for another night, we decided to simply go with the week that includes FC access.  Here is in the closing document that we just signed this morning: "...In addition to closing costs, Purchaser shall pay at closing (or be billed after closing) the first year's maintenance fee, and Club Dues, which are payable separately of $45.11 per week owned for US and Canadian residents and $79.61 per week owned for all other countries),...."

In a separate sectioon: "The current year's assessment for common expenses allocable to the timeshare interest you are purchasing is $1,259.22.  This assessment, which may be increased from time to time by the managing entity of the timeshare plan, is payable in full each year on or before JANUARY 2018.  This assessment includes yearly ad valorem real estate taxes, which are not billed and collected separately...."

I conclude that $45.11 is the Florida Club dues.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 29, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I conclude that $45.11 is the Florida Club dues.



Dioxide is right, the $41.11 owner services fee is on all of my budgets for all the other MVC properties. So that part of the "Florida Club Dues" exists for all MVC units at all properties, which means the true FC fee is only $4. It is still possible that the non-FC is $45.11 cheaper but that would only be the case if the non-FC unit is not subject to the Owner Services fee which all other timeshare units seem to be.

Then there is this:


> The Component Site Reservation System is a Limited Common Element of each Non-Club Unit. Costs incurred by the Association in connection with the maintenance and operation of the Component Site Reservation System constitute Component Site Reservation System Expenses, to be apportioned only among Owners on Unit Weeks in Non-Club Units, and are not included in the Developer Guaranty.



I do not see any amounts specifying this "Component Site Reservation System Expenses" but if it exists it is only for non FC units. This might be an additional cost for a non-FC unit that would make the difference less than $45.11.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 29, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> After chewing on this for another night, we decided to simply go with the week that includes FC access.  Here is in the closing document that we just signed this morning: "...In addition to closing costs, Purchaser shall pay at closing (or be billed after closing) the first year's maintenance fee, and Club Dues, which are payable separately of $45.11 per week owned for US and Canadian residents and $79.61 per week owned for all other countries),...."
> 
> In a separate sectioon: "The current year's assessment for common expenses allocable to the timeshare interest you are purchasing is $1,259.22.  This assessment, which may be increased from time to time by the managing entity of the timeshare plan, is payable in full each year on or before JANUARY 2018.  This assessment includes yearly ad valorem real estate taxes, which are not billed and collected separately...."
> 
> I conclude that $45.11 is the Florida Club dues.


I can tell you for a fact that the 45.11 s not payable separately. It is billed along with the annual MF bill.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 29, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I can tell you for a fact that the 45.11 s not payable separately. It is billed along with the annual MF bill.


Thanks.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 27, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Dioxide is right, the $41.11 owner services fee is on all of my budgets for all the other MVC properties. So that part of the "Florida Club Dues" exists for all MVC units at all properties, which means the true FC fee is only $4. It is still possible that the non-FC is $45.11 cheaper but that would only be the case if the non-FC unit is not subject to the Owner Services fee which all other timeshare units seem to be.
> 
> Then there is this:
> 
> ...



I do not have my bill for GV yet but I noticed this in the FAQ attached to the budget from last year. There is definitely an additional expense line item for GV non-Florida Club units.



> Reservation System Fee (Non-Club Owners): The fee for non-club Owners to cover the cost for Owner Services support.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 27, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I do not have my bill for GV yet but I noticed this in the FAQ attached to the budget from last year. There is definitely an additional expense line item for GV non-Florida Club units.


...and what is the $ for that line?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 27, 2017)

I do not know yet since I did not have a non-FC unit last year. I will know as soon as the bill comes out but I am willing to bet that for 2017 it was $41.11. For whatever strange reason they put the owner services fee that exists at every MVCI property in the Florida club section which causes the confusion. Then since a non-Florida club unit needs to also pay for that service they add it in as a different name.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 21, 2017)

I have my GV bills and the difference is $4.00.

Florida Club unit
2018 Florida Club Fee $47.58

Non-Florida Club unit
2018 Reservation System Charge $43.58


----------

